# 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: #2 New Orleans Hornets vs. #7 Dallas Mavericks



## girllovesthegame

VS. 

New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA










American Airlines Center, Dallas, TX











Game 1 - Sat April 19 Dallas at New Orleans 7:00PM ET ESPN 
Game 2 - Tue April 22 Dallas at New Orleans 7:00PM ET TNT 
Game 3 - Fri April 25 New Orleans at Dallas 8:00PM ET ESPN 
Game 4 - Sun April 27 New Orleans at Dallas 9:30PM ET TNT 
Game 5 * Tue April 29 Dallas at New Orleans TBD TBD 
Game 6 * Thu May 1 New Orleans at Dallas TBD TBD 
Game 7 * Sat May 3 Dallas at New Orleans TBD TNT
*if necessary





























































































Preview​


----------



## croco

Let's hope for a good series.


----------



## supermati

I'm sooooo pumped...

I can't wait!


----------



## OneBadLT123

Well, down 12 at the half.


----------



## Diable

Good lord...the second half of this game was the first time I've seen the Hornets guard anyone in the last two weeks.Everyone started out nervous I guess,really poor shooting to start this one.CP was obviously tremendous.They said the record for a playoff debut was 38 by someone named John Williamson in 1979...CP will have to settle for the game one victory.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Recap​


----------



## girllovesthegame

I was glad to see the Hornets defense step up the way it did in that second half. Byron has been preaching defense to these guys all season long and when they play good defense, good things usually happen for them. I'm just taking it one game at a time because they still have a lot of work to do. Protecting home court is very important for this team.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

What an exciting game. Although I missed the fourth quarter cause I had to leave for work I listened to it in the truck. I have it on Tivo so I'll watch it when I get home.


----------



## supermati

I'm not posting here as much as before 'cause of college and job.

But hell, I'm more fanatic than ever.


----------



## Tooeasy

dude, i got to watch the first 3 quarters of the game but didnt watch the fourth... as soon as they locked down defensively, paul started attacking the basket, and we stopped givinng them so many second chance, i knew it was in the bag.


----------



## O.J Hornet

All we need is 3 more games like that and we will be good lol.


----------



## noballer07

Mannn, this is gonna be a very good series. The Hornets really looked like they've been in the playoffs before in the second half last night. Chris Paul completely undressed Jason Kidd. 

Anybody see that Dallas possession where the clock did not run, and the referees had not noticed or changed the time at all? I had never been more heated at a game in my life.


----------



## girllovesthegame

noballer07 said:


> Mannn, this is gonna be a very good series. The Hornets really looked like they've been in the playoffs before in the second half last night. Chris Paul completely undressed Jason Kidd.
> 
> *Anybody see that Dallas possession where the clock did not run, and the referees had not noticed or changed the time at all?* I had never been more heated at a game in my life.


I hadn't noticed this.


----------



## O.J Hornet

noballer07 said:


> Mannn, this is gonna be a very good series. The Hornets really looked like they've been in the playoffs before in the second half last night. Chris Paul completely undressed Jason Kidd.
> 
> Anybody see that Dallas possession where the clock did not run, and the referees had not noticed or changed the time at all? I had never been more heated at a game in my life.


Yeah i see what you mean Jason Kidd seemed really off game with CP which is something i didn't expect from Jason Kidd must be still feeling the effects when the Hornets spoilt his welcome party at Dallas.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

supermati said:


> I'm not posting here as much as before 'cause of college and job.
> 
> But hell, I'm more fanatic than ever.


You need to get your priorities straight...:biggrin:

Seriously though did Chris Paul not play a damn near perfect game. Especially for a first time playoff game! The only first time playoff game to match CP3's in recent memory was LeBron's first where he notched a triple double.


----------



## croco

I would add Ben Gordon to that list as well, he has had like 35 points against the Wizards back in 05.


----------



## Tooeasy

croco said:


> I would add Ben Gordon to that list as well, he has had like 35 points against the Wizards back in 05.


he actually dropped 30 in his first game. I remember that pretty well, he lit it up something awful, but 35/10 just has such a nice ring to it. They've been showing quite a few notable players first playoff games (MJ, wilt, oscar, magic) and it looks like Paul had the most impressive out of all them. Lebron and Oscar both had triple dips, and Lebrons statistically was pretty much the same as Chris', but damn, what a way to go out and show the world that your ready for the big time.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Round 1: Game 2: New Orleans Hornets vs. Dallas Mavericks*

Preview for Game 2​
I expect the Mavs to go at West and throw the kitchen sink at CP3.


----------



## Tooeasy

a coworker called in sick and i have to go fill in. i'll miss all of the game tonight, so im hoping for the best.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Tooeasy said:


> a coworker called in sick and i have to go fill in. i'll miss all of the game tonight, so im hoping for the best.


Awww, that's too bad. I'm hoping for the best too. It'll be important for the Hornets to get off to a good start tonight. The crowd is usually a 'fashionably late' crowd even when the games start at 7 o'clock so it'll be interesting to see how they react to a 6pm weekday game.


----------



## Diable

I want to see CP go straight at the Mavs from the very start of this game.They've not shown that they can guard him and so far noone else has shown that they want to hit shots.I understand that he likes to get everyone else involved,but he's the best scorer this team has and he has a big advantage over anyone the Mavericks put on him.


----------



## Diable

Great game by the Hornets.I don't think I could think of anyone who didn't play pretty well tonight.CP would have had a real masterpiece if not for that stretch in the third where he had all three of his turnovers within a couple of minutes...Not much to criticize in his performance all the same.

You wonder if the Hornets may have really demoralized the Mavericks.They need at least a split from the two in Dallas,so the friday game would be really nice to make sure you get one.A sweep should be their objective,especially since the Spurs-Suns series has the look of a long series.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Great game indeed. The Hornets' game just seemed to click tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Recap​


----------



## girllovesthegame

Preview for Game 3​


----------



## girllovesthegame

Looks like the Mavs are going to get this one tonight. I'm baffled as to how every Hornet player isn't fouled out the way the Mavs have stayed on the line tonight. And every time the Hornets get within 7 or 9, a silly foul is called. Hornets need to win game 4 and take it home and win game 5 to end this. Pargo looks like the only Hornet that came to play tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Recap​


----------



## Diable

I'm not really that upset with this one.CP shot horribly,but he didn't play that poorly.West shot horribly and didn't play very good defense.Peja wasn't on and they didn't get anything out of anyone except Pargo.They still stayed in the game even though Dallas kept hitting jumpers and the refs called the Hornets every time they got near the Mavs...38 free throw attempts and at least a third of them were bogus IMO.Nowitzki cleared out with his right arm every single time he drove to the basket and they never called it once.Instead they called fouls on half a dozen flops and called the exact same play the opposite way on the Hornets.Hornets can and should win Game 4 because there's no way West misses those shots two games in a row and CP is going to come back strong.Hopefully the refs won't be out to disrespect the hornets as completely as they did tonight.Dallas had everything go their way tonight and they didn't win convincingly.Hornets had everything against them and they didn't lose by much.

I guess the guy Kidd's guarding is still averaging over 30 per game in this series.Pargo had absolutely no trouble go around him,but it would have been a lot worse for them if it had been CP.He would have gotten a lot of easy scores for everyone else after he broke down the defense.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I'm not really that upset either because I figured the Mavs would get at least one win at home. If West and Paul shoot better, the Hornets win. If at least 1/3 of those silly fouls weren't called, the Hornets win. Knowing the Hornets' kind of luck blind Leon Wood will probably be officiating on Sunday.


----------



## Diable

I wonder if we may not see Pargo start game four.It's not just that he's shooting well.Kidd simply can not guard him.He probably couldn't guard Peterson if Peterson were being agressive,but Pargo is looking to score and he can score on Kidd.You start him it very well may get kidd in foul trouble and off kilter from the jump.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> *I wonder if we may not see Pargo start game four*.It's not just that he's shooting well.Kidd simply can not guard him.He probably couldn't guard Peterson if Peterson were being agressive,but Pargo is looking to score and he can score on Kidd.You start him it very well may get kidd in foul trouble and off kilter from the jump.



Hmmm.... now that may be a thought. Seeing as Mo only played 10 minutes tonight, Pargo just as well have started anyway. I'm sure Scott will make whatever adjustments he feels necessary and will have the guys ready for Sunday.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I really feel like we have to get this next game in Dallas. It's not that I dont have faith but I can see a game 7 going to the more experienced crew. The seeding doesn't really mean anything in the west. The home court is a major advantage for the Hornets but I know we can't shoot like we did the first two games all playoffs long. Let's hope we can make like bandits and steal this next one in Dallas


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> I really feel like we have to get this next game in Dallas. It's not that I dont have faith but I can see a game 7 going to the more experienced crew. The seeding doesn't really mean anything in the west. The home court is a major advantage for the Hornets but I know we can't shoot like we did the first two games all playoffs long. Let's hope we can make like bandits and steal this next one in Dallas


I feel confident that if the series makes it to 7, the Hornets will win. Dallas won by 10 tonight. 10. And that was due to the Hornets poor shooting (even though the Mavs only shot 5% better than the Hornets so it's not like they were burning up the nets tonight and grabbed 9 more defensive rebounds) and the Mavs living on the free throw line. Hornets knock down a couple more shots and get at least 20 free throws, this game could have been won. If we win our home games we'll be fine. We'll see how they do on Sunday and then they'll take it home on Tuesday.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> I'm not really that upset with this one.CP shot horribly,but he didn't play that poorly.West shot horribly and didn't play very good defense.Peja wasn't on and they didn't get anything out of anyone except Pargo.They still stayed in the game even though Dallas kept hitting jumpers and the refs called the Hornets every time they got near the Mavs...*38 free throw attempts and at least a third of them were bogus IMO*.Nowitzki cleared out with his right arm every single time he drove to the basket and they never called it once.Instead they called fouls on half a dozen flops and called the exact same play the opposite way on the Hornets.Hornets can and should win Game 4 because there's no way West misses those shots two games in a row and CP is going to come back strong.Hopefully the refs won't be out to disrespect the hornets as completely as they did tonight.Dallas had everything go their way tonight and they didn't win convincingly.Hornets had everything against them and they didn't lose by much.
> 
> I guess the guy Kidd's guarding is still averaging over 30 per game in this series.Pargo had absolutely no trouble go around him,but it would have been a lot worse for them if it had been CP.He would have gotten a lot of easy scores for everyone else after he broke down the defense.


The Mavs have gone to the line 38, 39, and 38 times during this series. Before tonight, the Hornets have gotten to the line at least 26 and 28 times. But only 13 tonight.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

We just flat out didn't put enough points on the board. Pargo did more than his share though.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Dallas will put up a fight on Sunday. Especially once they realize that they won the game by 10 points with both West and Paul shooting badly. They will put up a fight because they know if they lose on Sunday, it could be the end of them on Tuesday. I just hope the Hornets put up a fight as well. And come out winners.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Preview for Game 4​


----------



## Tooeasy

ready to rock and roll!


----------



## Diable

It looks like they may actually get this game on the air by the tip.There for a moment I was thinking about how they missed the first six minutes of the Rox-Jazz game last night


----------



## girllovesthegame

Great win for the Hornets tonight. I really hope they can close Dallas out on Tuesday. No matter what happens past the first round because of course each round gets tougher, I'm proud of all this team has accomplished this season. GEAUX HORNETS!


----------



## Diable

I'm not thrilled with the Hornets performance except for one thing.I think this is the first time this year when someone has played that pack the paint defense and other people have stepped up to make shots.Paul didn't force much and he let the other players step up.The bench was great and Peterson was good.Julian Wright played terrific.I'm really happy that Scott has finally shown him some love and he's responded so well.

I guess the league will review Kidd's flagrant two...But honestly he's a liability on defense and he's not doing enough to make up for it.I really hope they don't suspend his decrepid ***.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Recap​


----------



## knicksfan89

Diable said:


> I'm not thrilled with the Hornets performance except for one thing.I think this is the first time this year when someone has played that pack the paint defense and other people have stepped up to make shots.Paul didn't force much and he let the other players step up.The bench was great and Peterson was good.Julian Wright played terrific.I'm really happy that Scott has finally shown him some love and he's responded so well.
> 
> I guess the league will review Kidd's flagrant two...But honestly he's a liability on defense and he's not doing enough to make up for it.I really hope they don't suspend his decrepid ***.


what even with our first win in dallas since 98? that has got to be something and I was certainly thrilled with last night


----------



## girllovesthegame

knicksfan89 said:


> what even with our first win in dallas since 98? that has got to be something and I was certainly thrilled with last night


Yeah, I kept saying it was time to snap that streak of losing in Dallas. Before the season began I predicted the Hornets would snap their streak of losing to the Mavs on 12/1 and they did. Wasn't it the longest losing streak in the history of sports? This team has broke a good many franchise records and snapped a few streaks this season so it would only be fitting to snap the streak of losing IN Dallas.


----------



## 604flat_line

Dallas' soul is crushed by now. I really don't see them mounting a genuine attack on the Hornets from here on out. We have this one in the bag, kids!

Who we fixin to face in round 2?


----------



## bee-fan

604flat_line said:


> Dallas' soul is crushed by now. I really don't see them mounting a genuine attack on the Hornets from here on out. We have this one in the bag, kids!
> 
> *Who we fixin to face in round 2?*


The Spurs unless the Suns defy history.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> I'm not thrilled with the Hornets performance except for one thing.I think this is the first time this year when someone has played that pack the paint defense and other people have stepped up to make shots.Paul didn't force much and he let the other players step up.The bench was great and Peterson was good.Julian Wright played terrific.I'm really happy that Scott has finally shown him some love and he's responded so well.
> 
> *I guess the league will review Kidd's flagrant two...But honestly he's a liability on defense and he's not doing enough to make up for it.I really hope they don't suspend his decrepid ****.
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much figured he wouldn't get suspended. If the roles were reversed and any Hornet committed that flagrant foul 2, they'd be out.
> 
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/basketball/nba/specials/playoffs/2008/04/28/kidd.foul/
Click to expand...


----------



## Diable

Hopefully the Suns can at least extend the series.It'd be nice if they could take it to a game seven.

Hornets need to take care of their own business tuesday night.You have to close out series.Survive and advance.Frankly I'm reasonably hopeful about the second round.The bench has greatly exceeded expectations,Peterson hasn't stunk,Pargo has been great and the team has responded rather well to the pressure and challenges thus far.


----------



## croco

girllovesthegame said:


> Diable said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not thrilled with the Hornets performance except for one thing.I think this is the first time this year when someone has played that pack the paint defense and other people have stepped up to make shots.Paul didn't force much and he let the other players step up.The bench was great and Peterson was good.Julian Wright played terrific.I'm really happy that Scott has finally shown him some love and he's responded so well.
> 
> *I guess the league will review Kidd's flagrant two...But honestly he's a liability on defense and he's not doing enough to make up for it.I really hope they don't suspend his decrepid ****.
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much figured he wouldn't get suspended. If the roles were reversed and any Hornet committed that flagrant foul 2, they'd be out.
> 
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/basketball/nba/specials/playoffs/2008/04/28/kidd.foul/
> 
> 
> 
> I think he should have been suspended, but come on. It's not like it really matters anymore because the Hornets are going to win this game by at least 20 points.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## denis

Peja is hitting 3.8 3's per game and is over 60% behind that line. Byron should let him take 20 of them next game.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Preview for Game 5​


----------



## girllovesthegame

CP may end up with a triple double tonight. At the half he's got 8pts, 11asts, 6rebs. GEAUX HORNETS!


----------



## girllovesthegame

Recap​


----------



## Yao Mania

Congrats guys. If my Rockets get eliminated I'll be rooting for you guys the rest of the way.


----------



## Diable

I was a little worried at the end.Hornets played pretty well and had the game well in hand,then they missed those three straight free throws while Dallas was hitting all those treys.I mean they clearly outplayed Dallas and let them make it look so much closer than it really was.I think Dallas messed up by not trying to extend the game,but they'd have had a great shot to tie it if CP hadn't grabbed that tap out.

I'd really love to see PHX extend that series...Heck make it a seven game series and we'll take the winner of game seven.


----------



## Yao Mania

yeah as much as I don't want Phoenix to win I'd really like to see the series go to 7 games.


----------



## Diable

my guess would be the Spurs series will start friday night.ESPN has games to be determined friday night and ABC a doubleheader TBD sunday....SUnday seems too long a wait.


----------



## Diable

The postgame press conference with CP and DX was awesome.They didn't appear to be overly excited.Talked like they weren't really done.


----------



## Basel

Diable said:


> my guess would be the Spurs series will start friday night.ESPN has games to be determined friday night and ABC a doubleheader TBD sunday....SUnday seems too long a wait.


Game 1 is Saturday.


----------

